# Went To Pick Up Our '09 210rs - Almost!



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We left to go up to General RV to pick up our new trailer....I was reading the owner's manual for the TV we bought a week & a half ago. (Better late than never!) I see where there is generally no break in period but if you are TOWING, they want you to put 1000 miles on it before doing so....Checking the odometer... 460 miles.







So we went on up and checked the unit out, got our demonstration etc.,finsished the paperwork, had the hitch work done... and will go back Monday evening & pick it up







Just don't want to risk any issues due to impatience and you better believe, we are driving that truck around this weekend like it is our job!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We left to go up to General RV to pick up our new trailer....I was reading the owner's manual for the TV we bought a week & a half ago. (Better late than never!) I see where there is generally no break in period but if you are TOWING, they want you to put 1000 miles on it before doing so....Checking the odometer... 460 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very patient and wise Grasshopper. Depending on how far home is from General RV, I would have been tempted to at least bring her home.....then break the TV in the rest of the way.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have been towing that hog home! Aint no way it was sitting on the lot one more night! Jack the back wheels off the ground and let her run half throttle all night and you will be good to go by morning.Git er done!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

IT'S AN HOUR & 1/2 drive, so we thought we better just take care of the TV first......but for sure, the last 90 miles will be the trip back up to get her.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, eager though we were, we have to remember, that TV is my DH's new baby too.....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, I might have even been tempted to get with the dealer you bought your new TV from and if you traded your old one "borrow" it for one last spin....for memories sake of course, and then used that bugger to get her home.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

The dealer we brought the truck from is 60 miles in the OTHER direction and what we traded in was pretty rough.... That is why we bought the new one.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, I guess patience is the best policy....although it is a virtue I don't have. We look forwarded to hearing back when you finally get her home, or on her first trip. Good luck.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I couldnt have waited. I would have hooked up, set the GPS for the long, slow ride home, and I would have babied her back. But then again, I remember Johnp2000 bought a diesel Dodge and with something like 12 miles on the clock, picked up his new 32 BHDS and drove to florida!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

2 extra days in the driveway or making sure we aren't screwing something up.....







It would have been a LOT harder decision if we had anything planned with the new Outback for the weekend!
Let's hear it for delayed gratification!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

You definately have a lot more will power than I do!! I would of hooked up and split.....it will so nice once you do pick it up!! Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

congrats on your new purchase, the rule of thumb here in Ar is to break them in like you are going to use it.

good luck


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually, it gave us a reason just to drive around some lovely back roads & see the scenery. We got plenty of miles on it and enjoyed a couple of nice drives. We seldem take the chance to just sit back & look at the countryside. Tomorrow, back to Michigan to pick up the OUTBACK!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, someone who acutally reads owner's manuals!!!

I'm sure the wait will be worth it!!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I was thinking along the same lines as Nathan...

There is an owners manual with new trucks!?









I bought my truck last year and then 1 week later went on a 5000km trip with the outback. Although the dealer did tell me about the break in period, he said as long as I keep the speed low at first then go up then back off and cycle it for a few hundred clicks at first it will be fine.

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good decision. I believe that you can burn out the rear end by towing before the gears have had a chance to "seat". There may be similar issue with the tranny. Your patience is commendable though!


----------

